# DVD/VCR Combo (Magnavox), VHS no picture, only sound



## Jelohi715 (Sep 13, 2006)

Now that I've finally got the correct cables to hook this up (I think - all the colors match now anyway), I'm having another problem. When I play a tape, I hear the sound but no picture (it only shows the player's default screen). When I was trying to use composite cables to hook this up (the TV doesn't appear to have a composite input), I would get a grainy black & white picture.

The DVD part works fine. I only bought this thing for the VCR though, since you don't seem to be able to buy just a VCR anymore, and I have a million VHS tapes my kids want to watch!

I also bought an s-video cable, but the TV does not seem to have an s-video input either! It's a Samsung LCD brand new, but the manual is lost. I think it's 32" & it has the red bezel so it's the higher resolution.

Anyway, if the DVD works but the VCR doesn't, might the unit be defective? I can still return it.


----------



## muppy03 (Jun 19, 2006)

Had exactly same problem when setting up one for my mother. Never did get the component cables to work correctly(and was double sure all was plugged in correctly) reverted to AV (red, yellow, white) and it did all as it should. Do you have AV cables and capabilities? might be worth a shot.


----------



## Jelohi715 (Sep 13, 2006)

muppy03 said:


> Had exactly same problem when setting up one for my mother. Never did get the component cables to work correctly(and was double sure all was plugged in correctly) reverted to AV (red, yellow, white) and it did all as it should. Do you have AV cables and capabilities? might be worth a shot.


Yes, those were what I was trying to use at first, but the TV doesn't have the inputs for that (no yellow). Someone in the other thread I had about this suggested I might be able to get a converter, maybe that would work.


----------



## muppy03 (Jun 19, 2006)

does it have "s video'? maybe that combined with the red and white audio.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Did you try the inputs on the side of the TV? It looks like the Samsung LCD's have the Yellow-Red-White RCA jacks (Composite) on the side underneath the s-video input.

If you can find the model number of the set you can download the user manual from the Samsung website.


----------

